# Derealization - how to cope?



## Allure (Jul 26, 2005)

Am I the only one who have more *dr *than dp? I mean, it's been 3 years and I have few dp now, it'smore whant I think of it and with my family (go figure)

mY MAIN PROBLEM is *derealization* and feeling drugged, vision problems, sense of orientation, feeling lost and things look unfamiliar when I change from a place to another. I just don't get it. Only thing that calms me is a sleep pill. But I would like to taper off, but it's almost impossible. But I want to have another baby, so i have no choice. For now, I try to replace it with SSRI, but I have big trouble to tolerate ALL those drugs. I feel it increase anxiety and depersonalization. Damned. And I would like so much to withdraw from klonopin and sleep pills. It's such a bummer when it helps, and doctors can't help me anymore.

Each time I try, I feel like I crawl out of my skin, I get dizzy, very dp, I get angry, insomnia, shakes, etc. It's impossible! how will I be able to tought that for 9 months?

After the baby will be born, I will return on meds, for SURE, but for 9 months I would like to be healthly. Is it possible to be med-free when pregnant AND DP? I feel such so alone in this case. Its' crazy. 

I called a psychologist, I may return, but I don't know if it will help. I just dont want to do psychoanalysis. Just therapy.

PM if you want.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2006)

I have derealization too and i know it kills the quality of life. Also you should be careful about using an ssri while pregnant.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2006)

I have derealization too and i know it kills the quality of life. Also you should be careful about using an ssri while pregnant.


----------



## Lunar Lander (Feb 17, 2006)

Allure said:


> Am I the only one who have more *dr *than dp? I mean, it's been 3 years and I have few dp now, it'smore whant I think of it and with my family (go figure)


It seems like yours is intermittent, which is encouraging. What I did for mine was try to make note of what makes it go away. That was the proof I needed to not worry when I'd get it (because I knew it would go away), and thus, it wouldn't be as bed when I did. I'd just remark to myself that what I need to do right now is keep going with what I'm doing (which, I found, would make it fade) and that would help quite a bit. I went from being someone who dreaded going to work because I was afraid of the effects on me to someone who likes going to work because there isn't long that I can be working on something and still have it. That pretty much just came with the realization that despite how I feel, I can still pretty much do everything the same as when I feel normal, and the distraction from digging in makes it go away. It took a while, though; at first I'd be at a meeting thinking "oh no, am I going to be alright here, am I going to pass out" and just the distraction of thinking about all those things seemed to impair me somewhat, but with time I learned I don't have anything to worry about.



> I called a psychologist, I may return, but I don't know if it will help. I just dont want to do psychoanalysis. Just therapy.


Yes, I would reccomend some cognitive-behavioral therapy. I might see someone who specializes more in anxiety than depression; it's made a difference in my case, just with them being more familiar with it and the weird symptoms I get. My first therapist was more into mild-to-moderate depression, but my second is more into anxiety and recognizes the symptoms I bring up even though they seemed weird to me.


----------



## skyydl (Jul 4, 2006)

i also have dr way more than dp , and i know what you mean by the messed up vision ,,im so bad right now its a srtuggle to walk


----------



## Xu (May 6, 2006)

I don't really think of dp and dr as seperate entities. They're just definitions and the 2 are hand in hand for me. :/

I'm also concerned about you using an SSRI while pregnant.

You think you are addicted to some of the drugs you are on, but don't want to stop them? I would think it's common sense to stop all the drugs while you are pregnant. I kind of wonder, if the body's natural changes, and the care you would have for your baby, would change your condition some anyways?

I agree with doing therapy.

Good luck~


----------



## Gussick (Jan 27, 2006)

I've had pervasive and complete DR my entire life, but limited DP. Finding any professional help has been impossible locally. Most won't return calls, and those that do won't get involved.

Frankly I don't care much at this point. I very much doubt their drugs would help anyway.


----------



## none (Dec 29, 2005)

//


----------



## Thayli (Sep 25, 2006)

by the way, what's the exact difference between dp and dr?


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

Thayli said:


> by the way, what's the exact difference between dp and dr?


Short answer would be:
DR= the world around you feels unreal and symptoms that go along with this.
DP= you feel unreal and have symptoms that go along with this.

They seem to me to be good friends who always arrive together


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2007)

Thayli said:


> by the way, what's the exact difference between dp and dr?


This makes for a good read: http://www.dpselfhelp.com/ it's on this site's first page... took me a while to come across it.



> *Depersonalization* : A frightening and/or disturbing experience of not being within one's own body or of being in immediate danger of vanishing/separating from reality ? often described as the sensation of living inside a dream. Although cognitive functioning remains intact, the sufferers feel disconnected from their sense of self and often interpret it ?as if I am losing my mind.?
> ? My hands feel like they're made of paper, or like they belong to someone else.? ?My own face in a mirror seems foreign, like I have never really seen it before this moment?? ?I cannot feel my body, not truly numb, but it is as if I have disappeared into myself, beyond my own flesh and blood??
> ?Sometimes I literally wonder if I am already dead and existing as a ghost?it feels like my soul is trying to leave its shell and I am fighting with all my strength to hold it inside this body. I don't know if I'm dreaming or awake; I must be going insane?to feel my self wafting away?I know it is only a matter of time??
> 
> ...


Best to click on that link because there's more info.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2007)

*delete please*


----------

